# NICE Pouters



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

2 opal colored young pouters



Best Regards

M.Hassan


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

They surely are nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

they don't look opal. are they really?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah ... black opal hen and red opal cock

thanks for comments


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> they don't look opal. are they really?


Opal does some very odd things.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> they don't look opal. are they really?


yeah i don't really see how they couldnt just be a blue spread and a recessive red?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I want Becky or Rudolf to have a look. 

They may be carrying one gene recessive opal.

I would have said recessive red and blue spread aswell


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see anything opal about the black one. Black opals are silvery looking birds in both dominant opal and recessive opal. The RR is opal.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks Becky, how do you tell the red is Opal? It looks just like most RR on blue.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

FrillbackLover said:


> Opal does some very odd things.


I think opal dose not come in one *Template*
may be it comes all over the body or on a part of the body (neck - wings - tail)
the black hen .. we can recognize the bronze shadow on the neck and on internal part of the each father.
we can recognize the different between these tow red pigeons


















with some light colors like red - yellow - ash and silver opal gene impact dose not be very clear ( on some dark colors like black opal impact is more clearly).

this is one of my black opal pigeons









Thank you all for this interesting talk
Best Regards


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

another black opal pigeon


----------

